# F.d. Roosevelt State Park?



## tragoscamp (Mar 7, 2006)

Anybody know if F.D. Roosevelt State Park in Ga has sewer hooks ? I've been al over the site . . I've even made reservations with friends for next month. But I'd like to know ahead of time what to prepare for . .

Brian


----------



## tragoscamp (Mar 7, 2006)

tragoscamp said:


> Anybody know if F.D. Roosevelt State Park in Ga has sewer hooks ? I've been al over the site . . I've even made reservations with friends for next month. But I'd like to know ahead of time what to prepare for . .
> 
> Brian
> [snapback]107984[/snapback]​


NEVERMIND . . I found it on rvparkvreviews.com . . answer's NO . . we'll be "storing it" . . !

Brian


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

No problem. Seem you always find the anwers a few minutes after you post a request for help...


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Brian, as you discovered FDR State Park does not have sewer connections. They do, however, have 30 amp electricity and water at each site (except a tents-only area elsewhere in the park). The campground does have a good dump station though.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i was at fdr a few weeks ago.
they have now added a loop with 50 amp service.
campingnut...


----------

